# PSN 'Welcome Back' details.



## Brad (May 17, 2011)

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011...stomer-appreciation-program-in-north-america/

Sony is as expected giving out the free Ps Plus and 5 free games. These games are:
Dead Nation 
inFAMOUS 
LittleBigPlanet 
Super Stardust HD 
Wipeout HD + Fury 

Users get to choose from 2 of them. PSP users also get some games but you can read the article for that. Good thing my brother and sister both have PSN accounts as well so I can get the other games too. If we can't i'm getting Dead Nation and inFAMOUS. what about you guys or how do you feel about this 'Welcome Back' program.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 18, 2011)

How do I feel? Kinda cheated, but also I know that this is the best of the best and that's exactly why I have nearly all of them(Might have Super Stardust HD, not sure). Not sure what I'll get if I end up having them all. Might just get the two retail games and keep them for trips or something.

PSP wise I feel a little better, as Killzone and Pursuit Force are two I don't have, with one I was going to look for. 

But I'm not going to complain much, got two more months to my Plus subscription which means at least (hopefully new) 8 minis, 4 PSOne Classics, and 4 PSN titles.


----------



## «Jack» (May 18, 2011)

/thought I saw inFAMOUS 2 for free
/almost had heart attack

Probably going to get Dead Nation and Super Stardust HD.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 18, 2011)

to clarify, i believe we're only allotted 2 ps3/psn titles, and the same for psp.  i'm not sure though, but i don't believe we're getting all 5 listed.

also, LOL THE SECURITY GOT CIRCUMVENTED ALREADY


----------



## PaJami (May 18, 2011)

Wait... Does this mean you get two PSP games AND two PS3 games? In that case, sweet! Not sure what I'll choose, considering I already have inFamous and LBP (PS3), but I'm pretty stoked about this anyway. Awfully generous of Sony to do this, I must say!


----------



## VantagE (May 19, 2011)

I will get infamous and dead nation. xD


----------



## SamXX (May 19, 2011)

I'll get Super Stardust HD and Dead Nation probably.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 19, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Wait... Does this mean you get two PSP games AND two PS3 games? In that case, sweet! Not sure what I'll choose, considering I already have inFamous and LBP (PS3), but I'm pretty stoked about this anyway. Awfully generous of Sony to do this, I must say!


 i think it's a cheap way to try to regain their customers.

it isn't so much that their service was down for so long, it's that their customer's personal information, MAINLY CREDIT CARD INFO, was leaked and poorly secured.  that alone makes me immediately turn away in disgust.

if you can honestly forgive them for that, my kudos to you.  i can't, and won't.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 19, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i think it's a cheap way to try to regain their customers.
> 
> it isn't so much that their service was down for so long, it's that their customer's personal information, MAINLY CREDIT CARD INFO, was leaked and poorly secured.  that alone makes me immediately turn away in disgust.
> 
> if you can honestly forgive them for that, my kudos to you.  i can't, and won't.


 
It was never actually confirmed that the ones attached to PSN accounts were leaked though. And those leaked from SOE had no more than 10 active credit cards out of the 100 stolen. As for your address and phone number, what are they going to do with that crap? Mail you porn or something?


----------



## Psychonaut (May 19, 2011)

Tom said:


> It was never actually confirmed that the ones attached to PSN accounts were leaked though. And those leaked from SOE had no more than 10 active credit cards out of the 100 stolen. As for your address and phone number, what are they going to do with that crap? Mail you porn or something?


 i'd like some sauce @ second sentence
address is one thing, that's just kinda creepy they have it.. but phone number and other information can easily be sold to companies who make their business on information sales, as far as i'm concerned.

and that a loophole in the security via the already-stolen information has already been found is.. either kind of unnerving, or just embarrassing on sony's half.. imo.   at least they stopped that, fast.  talking about being able to reset the password without a email confirmation or something by putting in the birthday and email field.


----------



## Morkie (May 20, 2011)

So is PSN back up yet?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2011)

Morkie said:


> So is PSN back up yet?


 
Since Sunday for the US, a day or two later for practically everywhere but Japan.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

does anyone know when the stores going to open again


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 22, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> does anyone know when the stores going to open again


 
Reports and rumors indicate May 24th, with at least 4 store updates the two weeks after.


----------



## Fillfall (May 22, 2011)

Tom said:


> Reports and rumors indicate May 24th, with at least 4 store updates the two weeks after.


 
If it is on the 24th I will be happy. That's by Birthday =D


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

Tom said:


> Reports and rumors indicate May 24th, with at least 4 store updates the two weeks after.



Cool, i can buy some things for my burnout AT LAST. And get 2 free games


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 23, 2011)

I'll probably get inFamous and Super Star dust since I don't have em but I tried inFamous and I liked it


----------



## Ricano (May 23, 2011)

Getting Infamous and Dead Nation.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 23, 2011)

Infamous and Stardust


----------



## Morkie (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, so is PSN store working for anyone? I was reading on some news sites and it's supposedly supposed to be back up today, but I can't connect.


----------



## Zebra (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to get LittleBigPlanet and Killzone: Liberation for my PSP, but I can't check the store cause my PSP's dead and I'm using its charger to power my internet router :S confound the crappy router charger that decided to stop working.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2011)

Zebra said:


> I want to get LittleBigPlanet and Killzone: Liberation for my PSP, but I can't check the store cause my PSP's dead and I'm using its charger to power my internet router :S confound the crappy router charger that decided to stop working.


 You can use mini-USB to charge it.


----------



## Brad (Jun 6, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Getting Infamous and Dead Nation.


 
Exactly what I'm getting.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 8, 2011)

infamous and somthing else


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 8, 2011)

Downloaded Dead Nation and Super Stardust.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 11, 2011)

I installed Super Stardust... Now I'm trying to decide between Dead Nation and Wipeout.... Hmmmm


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 11, 2011)

I got Dead Nation and Infamous


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2011)

Been enjoying inFamous. Now I kinda want the second game. 
Heard it's not as good, though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 11, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Been enjoying inFamous. Now I kinda want the second game.
> Heard it's not as good, though.


 infamous is amazing until it ends and you try to find that last blast shard.

**** that.

i haven't played 2, yet.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 11, 2011)

Tried Dead Nation with Jackal, was a good laugh. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2011)

I got Modnation Racers for the PSP... Didn't think it was worth it.

Don't know what other games to get as I have both LBPs and InFamous. Any suggestions?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I got Modnation Racers for the PSP... Didn't think it was worth it.
> 
> Don't know what other games to get as I have both LBPs and InFamous. Any suggestions?


 Dead Nation and Stardust! o:

@Psycho: Heh, it was still fun up until the last shard. Stunts on the other hand...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> Dead Nation and Stardust! o:
> 
> @Psycho: Heh, it was still fun up until the last shard. Stunts on the other hand...


 
What about for PSP games? :O


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> What about for PSP games? :O


 To be honest, I've only played ModNation and LittleBigPlanet. LBP was alright, but the online community was just a bunch of levels designed to shut your PSP off. ;/ So I'd go with Killzone.


----------

